# Lee Priest Classic 16 week prep



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am going to be logging my 16 week contest prep for the Lee Priest Classic

This is my starting point. 236lbs


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck mate you have a fantastic shape to you already!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck.

What's diet, training and gear look like?


----------

